# driver goes from left to right big time



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

i have been playing now for about 8 months and i can hit my irons straight and used to be able to hit my driver straight. but the last 2 or 3 times i have been i seen to hit the ball left to right (i am right handed) sorry if i have repeted this question hope you can help please cheers


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

what it sounds like is the dreaded "Slice". The reasons for hitting a slice are as varied as the countries that are represented on this board. A couple of things to try, keep your right elbow in tight, try putting a golf glove under your right arm pit and don't let it drop during the swing. Also I'd check my Grip, sometimes without knowing it we end up changing the way we're gripping the club. Check the V's. Dont know if this will help but nothing ventured, nothing gained...


----------



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for that i will try it when i go the the driving range has anyone solved the slice if so what did you do diffrent.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's some more information for you, its a quote right out of one the worlds top golf coaches books, called POSITIVE PRACTICE, by David Leadbetter

“Anyone who habitually slices the ball does so because the club approaches impact at a severely steep angle, and from out-to-in across the target line. Symptoms: a fairly weak shot, and a divot-pattern that points left of the target. 
To work on eliminating this problem, find a uphill slope, that enables you to hit shots with the ball positioned several inches above the level of your feet. This will have the desired affect of shallowing the plane of your swing, as it forces you to rotate your body and swing the club in a more rounded fashion, and so promotes a more natural inside path back to the ball. There really is no better exercise for the golfer who struggles with a slice.
Another tip for people who slice, try moving your hands in a clockwise fashion on the club – i.e. strengthen your grip – hold the club more in the fingers of each hand and lighten your grip pressure. If you hook the ball do the opposite, try weakening your grip, moving your hands slightly to the left on the club as you look down upon your grip. Also take the club more in the palm of your left hand, which will help to keep your hand action quiet through impact”


----------



## matt-uk (Jul 16, 2006)

thank you for all of the help i will try it on sunday when i go out for a round.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I struggle with a driver slice, and this month's Golf Tips mag. has a tip that actually worked for me:

It is contrary to just about everything I've ever heard, yet today, when playing I gave it a shot after some horrible slices. Those times my drives went straight as you please, and the shortest one was adound 250. (needless to say I'll be at the range seeing how this pans out...)

I'd recommend gettint the mag., but essentially this is what it says: align your clubface to your intended target line... align your feet parallel to that, then drop your _left_ foot (for right handed) back - open your stance, then align your shoulders to the right of your target - closed shoulders.... swing away.

Sounds screwed up I know, but damn if it didn't work! I didn't even have a chance to try this out on a range.... I'd read it the hight before...


----------



## Aeriell (Jan 23, 2007)

When this happens to me, I'm usually trying too hard and not sweeping the driver enough. When you are using your irons, you need a downward blow but with your woods you need a more sweeping motion. This tip describes the problem better: Golf Medic | Improve Your Downswing

You might also find this one helpful.
Golf Medic | Slicing Due to Over Acceleration or Weight Shift


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

slicing can be due to "Look Up"

this is one major bad habit I had to fixed,
and sometimes, it can be due to over excitement...
for example, my 1st hit flies to 260 yards, and then my 2nd one starts slicing becoz I want to bomb my driver to more distance.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

I think another cause of slicing is a the out-to-in swing path with the club face open. Try to swing the club on the in-out-in path. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

All the advice here is good depending on exactly what ails you. Often you will find that a slice is due to trying to get some extra distance - casting with the right shoulder resulting in an outside to in swing or anxiety to see how good the shot is - lifting your head too soon.
Try shortening your back swing. This should force you to start the downswing with your left hip.
That's enough to start.
Good luck.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

One other thing I found helpful: try to get to an indoor facility that has a launch monitor or golf simulator....

By using a simulator, I got the feedback on what was happening with my swing at impact: outside in, inside out, open, closed face, speed, etc.....

By seeing what was going on, I was able to effectively work on what I was not getting done.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I fixed my "slice" before a comp last year by working on my grip. Too strong a grip causes you to steer the club. Try to relax.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> I fixed my "slice" before a comp last year by working on my grip. Too strong a grip causes you to steer the club. Try to relax.


Maybe you should clear this up.... a "strong" grip usually means rotating the left hand (for right handers) clockwise a bit more on the club, showing more of your knuckles....

I gather your intent was to say that you shouldn't grip the club too tightly...

A strong grip actually is often recommended to cure slices...

But you are also correct - a deathgrip is also a sure way to mess up your swing!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, be sure that you aren't opening your clubface through impact..that used to be my problem. I tried everything to fix my slice..then one day my friend video tapped me, and all I was doing wrong, was leaving my face open.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the simplest solution is hitting the center of the ball.


----------

